# InfoPath 2003 mit Access Datenbank



## bmcler (11. April 2008)

Hi Forum,

ich habe ein Formular in InfoPath2003 erstellt (MS Office auf Win XP PC), das auf eine Access Datenbank zurückgreift. In diesem Formular möchte ich aus einem Dropdown Listenfeld einen Wert auswählen, der eben in einer Spalte in der Datenbank hinterlegt ist.
Soweit habe ich das schon mal geschafft, auch wenn da noch die eine oder andere Frage aufgetaucht ist.

Eine wichtige Frage habe ich jetzt aber trotzdem noch. Wie können andere Textfelder im Formular automatisch ausgefüllt werden, je nachdem welchen Wert ich aus dem Dropdown Listenfeld verwendet habe? Wird z.B. Nr. 4 ausgewählt, sollten auch alle anderen Werte / Spalten in dieser Zeile aus der Datenbank in das Formular übertragen werden.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

lg
Christian


----------

